# Sliding 1x2x3 question



## Momedy (Apr 11, 2018)

I just finished printing my sliding 1x2x3 and I was very happy with most of it. The part I did not like was how the inner mechanism came out of alignment. Would gluing one piece to the center fix the problem? I'm 99% sure it will but I don't want the ruin the cube.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2018)

Experiment! Thats the only way to figure it out!


----------

